# error installing pear-Net_LDAP2



## KriegSter (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD 10.3 release and trying to install iRedmail. I followed instructions step by step from portsnap and so on. Half way trough, I received error below. This is me trying to install the port manually..


```
root@mail:/usr/ports/net/pear-Net_LDAP2 # make build
===>   pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1 for building
===>  Extracting for pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for PEAR/Net_LDAP2-2.2.0.tgz.
===>  Patching for pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1
===>   pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1 depends on executable: pear - found
===>  Configuring for pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1
root@mail:/usr/ports/net/pear-Net_LDAP2 # make install clean
===>  Staging for pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1
===>   pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1 depends on executable: pear - found
===>   pear-Net_LDAP2-2.2.0,1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/ldap.so - found
===>   Generating packing list with pear
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install ok: channel://pear.php.net/Net_LDAP2-2.2.0
make[1]: cannot open Makefile.

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/pear-Net_LDAP2/work/Net_LDAP2-2.2.0
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/pear-Net_LDAP2
```

[de]pls[/del] Please advice, thanks good people!


----------



## KriegSter (Apr 23, 2016)

Nevermind.. I redo the `portsnap fetch extract update` one more time and it installs now

cheers


----------

